# Ice melt (CaCl) rate for huge driveway



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Rate to drop CaCl on a 9,000 sqft drive? (We clear snow there at $120/push). It'll take 100+lbs I think, 75 if I go easy. I use a push spreader. I was gonna tell him $40 to do half (only near doors, garage entry etc) and $70 to do the whole thing. No trip fee bec I'm on-site for snow already. 
It's a solidly profitable snow account. We get a 50lb bag of CaCl for $17. We don't buy by the pallet. How are my numbers? School me. Would you do a discount for the ice melt?
And would you state price by bag or by area? Most our clients are 4-6 car drives w bigger margins (by % that is) so I don't want to get this wrong and lose margin on this one. 
Thanks.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Why are you using CaCl? You’ll spend more than twice the amount for that vs a good blended product. The result will also be better using a blended product. 

Don’t ever tell them how many bags you use...that’s proprietary information...only give them a range if they push it...refer to it as an application. Conditions vary on many things...ground temp, air temp, moisture content, compaction, whether or not the snow has stopped or might still be lingering, blowing roof and ground snow, etc. Your usage will change based on the variables.

There will be times you will need to spread 5 bags to get the job done. Other times you might get away with 2 or 3. Most people use 2,000 sq ft per 50lb bag as the standard.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you Luther. That helps a lot.
Customer asked for pure CaCl. I'll sell him on the mix instead, like you said. About that, what do you tell people who are convinced pure calcium chloride is the "only" thing that's safe for their cement?
I do the chicken feed method for some people who want the "pet friendlier" stuff, but that's minor in terms of area, and a big mark-up so i don't mind it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> Most people use 2,000 sq ft per 50lb bag as the standard.


Instead of 750 square feet per 50lb bag?...


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Instead of 750 square feet per 50lb bag?...


I always heard 1500 square ft per bag


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

jato said:


> Rate to drop CaCl on a 9,000 sqft drive? (We clear snow there at $120/push). It'll take 100+lbs I think, 75 if I go easy. I use a push spreader. I was gonna tell him $40 to do half (only near doors, garage entry etc) and $70 to do the whole thing. No trip fee bec I'm on-site for snow already.
> It's a solidly profitable snow account. We get a 50lb bag of CaCl for $17. We don't buy by the pallet. How are my numbers? School me. Would you do a discount for the ice melt?
> And would you state price by bag or by area? Most our clients are 4-6 car drives w bigger margins (by % that is) so I don't want to get this wrong and lose margin on this one.
> Thanks.


That's cheap for that much product


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you have a trip fee if its Freezing rain.?
Do you have a trigger depth for snow, if so what if its under that and they want it salted off.? Still no trip fee.?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought it was 300#/acre?


----------



## Banjosoutdoorpower (Oct 2, 2021)

here is a rough baseline


----------



## Banjosoutdoorpower (Oct 2, 2021)

just realized how old the post was. oops


----------

